
Ask HN: What’s your side project? (June 2020) - SomeoneAtHN
Please post a link to your project. But more importantly, share a story behind it. I think that’s the more interesting part!
======
stephenou
Fruition ([https://fruitionsite.com](https://fruitionsite.com)) - Build your
next website or blog with Notion, for free.

Notion has taken over the tech/design industry by a storm, and many people
have used it to create web pages. However, Notion doesn’t allow custom domain
and the page URL contains a long uuid (for example:
[https://www.notion.so/The-Beauty-of-
Notion-4663b221fd154c07b...](https://www.notion.so/The-Beauty-of-
Notion-4663b221fd154c07bb6f826b537bfcd4))

I built Fruition to solve exactly that. You can use a custom domain and add
pretty URL slugs like
[https://fruitionsite.com/showcase](https://fruitionsite.com/showcase). You
can also add custom font and scripts like Google Analytics. It’s all free and
open source.

I shared this on a couple of Notion communities a month ago, and 30000 people
have checked it out since. Hundreds of sites have been built with Notion and
Fruition.

------
brettkromkamp
Contextualise ([https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/)), a
personal and collaborative knowledge management tool. It’s open source:
[https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise).

With Contextualise, I am really scratching my own itch. That is, I am
developing Contextualise for my own needs: I am using the application to
structure and document the development of Contextualise itself but also as a
tool to organise and document my other hobbies and research projects.
Although, as mentioned, I am developing Contextualise for my own needs, I
really do hope that other people find it to be useful for their own purposes.

------
Jefro118
Portfolio generator for developers
([https://www.profiled.app](https://www.profiled.app)). It pulls information
from your GitHub account and generates a good looking, well organized
portfolio site that you can deploy in a few clicks.

------
SomeoneAtHN
dang mentioned in this thread[1] about a monthly side project thread. But I
haven’t seen one for June, so I thought I’d post one.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23170881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23170881)

------
verdverm
[https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof](https://github.com/hofstadter-io/hof)

Polyglot tool for making dev life easier with ephemeral envs, meta testing
framework, code gen, multi-lanh scripting better than bash, make the cloud
work like k8s... and much more

Sort of my Swiss army knife for dev'n

